# Discriminador de Frecuencia



## yuske (Sep 28, 2013)

Hoooola chicos, es la primera vez que pregunto algo y espero que me puedan ayudar 
necesito saber si conocen de un circuito que me permita reconocer una frecuencia, me explico.

Quiero emitir una frecuencia por un conductor en una fracción de tiempo pequeña por donde circula la red eléctrica, por ejemplo, yo tengo un emisor de frecuencia en un extremo de la casa, pero quiero accionar un circuito que tomará la señal que enviaré por los conductores del alumbrado. La idea es tener más de un equipo receptor e ir accionandolos dependiendo de la frecuencia que envío, cosa que ellos digan "aaa ok, esta es una señal de 1khz y es para mi, me accionaré" a lo que el otro dispositivo diga "esta señal no es para mi, así que seguiré durmiendo"

No sé me explique bien en el planteamiento.
Espero me puedan ayudar con esto por que he buscado y no he podido encontrar algo así.
De antemano muchas gracias ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 28, 2013)

¿ A ver si es esto lo que buscas ? : Transmisor por la red eléctrica


----------



## jmth (Sep 28, 2013)

Creo que lo suyo sería utilizar bobinas y condensadores diferentes para cada receptor de forma que éstos reciban la señal cuando estén en resonancia a la frecuencia que envías, con un ancho de banda más o menos pequeño. No entiendo demasiado del tema pero sería algo así como "seleccionar una frecuencia", funcionamiento básico de TV y radio.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 28, 2013)

Hola caro yuske, busque pelo Circuito integrado  LM567 que es un identificador de frequencia programavel y quando la frequencia elegida es identificada el fornece un nivel logico "0" atravez de un colector abierto.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 28, 2013)

Buenas noches yuske

El problema principal es acoplar, de forma segura, el circuito que diseñemos a la Red Eléctrica.

Lo que se suele hacer en estos casos es un Transmisor que funcione entre 150Khz y 500Khz.
este Transmisor estará modulado en AM o en FM, mejor en FM ya que se mejorará el rechazo a las interferencias producidas por los parásitos en la tensión de Red.
Para tu ejemplo por medio de un 555 se pueden generar varios tonos p.e 870Hz, 1130, 1390...
La frecuencia de estos tonos, dependiendo del país, hay que evitar que sean multiplos de 50Hz o de 60Hz.

En el lado de Receptor, como detector de tonos, se puede emplear un 567.
Tendremos que diseñar el Receptor para la misma frecuencia del Transmisor.

Otro sistea muy sencillo para enviar códigos es el empleo de tonos DTMF, este sistema es el empleado para marcar números telefónicos y es muy seguro.

La cosa no es sencilla, tendremos que diseñar el Transmisor y el generador de tonos, el Receptor y el decodificador de tonos.
Dependiendo de qué es lo quieras  controlar tendrás que diseñar la parte de control.

Como ves no es algo "simple" que se pueda hacer sin más, todo dependerá de tus conocimientos y de tu facilidad para el diseño de circuitos electrónicos, pero ya tienes una base para empezar a buscar.

Recuerda que vas atrabajar sobre la Red Eléctrica, para evitar poner tu vida en peligro tendrás que adoptar todo tipo de precauciones.


Sal U2


----------

